

A Nintendo DS's emulators fork provides almost HD graphics - dreampeppers99
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=107533316&postcount=184

======
dreampeppers99
The original thread can be found at
[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=798812](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=798812)
and you can download this emulator at
[http://shikaver01.webcrow.jp/](http://shikaver01.webcrow.jp/)

